# hedgehog licking toothpaste?



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

hello
anyways i use a snugglesafe heatpad in morning and night and always put it in at night after i brush my teeth.
each time i pick her up when retrieving the heat pad, she licks my toothpaste flavoured fingers and will do so until she bites. when i put her back in her cage, she starts anointing for a good 5 minutes.
i was wondering however if the toothpaste could have any health problems for my hedgehog.
could someone clarify this?
thanks
Peter


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't think it's a problem if you've washed your hands and they still just smell like toothpaste. As long as you're not actually letting her lick toothpaste off your fingers, I doubt it's a problem.


----------

